# Cassie's foaling thread ***Foal has arrived***



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

This is Cassie "Hoboy Hand". When I bought her she was already in foal to "Im your guy" (palomino). Cassie is a triple registered foundation bred broodmare, and "Guy" (whom I do not own) is an exceptional ranch and calf roping horse, and a son of Frenchmans Fabulous. This is Cassies 5th foal, and her previous 4 were all fillys. Her first, second and third foals were all out of a foundation bred grulla stud. First baby was black and second and third were grulla. Cassies sire and full sister were also grulla, so she carries the gene for it... not too familiar with the gene AA, EE, Aa, Ee, etc... only read on it just a little here recently. In 2011 she was bred with "Guy" for the first time and she had a little sorrel filly in 2012. She was left out in the pasture with him (Guy) after foaling, (I did not own her then, and she will not be in the pasture with a stud when she foals this year) so, she may have been bred back on her 9 day heat... if this were the case then Cassie is due to foal between March 26th and April 7th. I have no way of knowing her exact foal date, but I am expecting a baby sooner rather than later. She is already bagging up and starting to relax in her tailhead. I will post pictures of her tomorrow morning when I can take a few in the daylight, but for now I will post a few from 3 or 4 months ago so you can have a visual of Cassie and her "baby daddy". Im crossing my fingers for a palomino stud colt this year, but we will enjoy whatever she has.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

CASSIE









GUY


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Let me know if that worked....


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

it worked! Can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Very pretty horses! Hoping you a healthy and happy foaling!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

You have a 50% chance of a chestnut/sorrel and a 50% chance of a palomino
If she carried grullo, she would be a red dun (she might be but I am guessing she isn't). Her sire could be heterozygous and passed it on to the sister but not to her.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank You! I will get pictures of her progress tomorrow. She has a pretty serious bag already, but its not tight or waxing yet, and her previous owners said she starts bagging up about 3 weeks out, and we've been bagging up for about a week now. She is EXTREMELY bitchy the last few days, which I can understand, shes as big as a house and uncomfortable... lots of tail switching today and standing with her nose in the corner of the loafing shed, kinda pouty like... not wanting much to do with the hay today, but definitely ran up for feed... and followed me for 30 minutes for loving, which she got


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> You have a 50% chance of a chestnut/sorrel and a 50% chance of a palomino
> If she carried grullo, she would be a red dun (she might be but I am guessing she isn't). Her sire could be heterozygous and passed it on to the sister but not to her.


I wish she were red dun, but Im not seeing it.... Thank u for the info. I have a lot of reading to do on that subject still  Still gonna keep fingers crossed for that 50% chance palomino.... but will be HAPPIEST with a healthy baby


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful pair!!! Can't wait to see the baby!!! Sounds like you are not that far off!!!!! Yay...another thread to obsess over while Im waiting for my mare to foal...LOL


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

pics from today


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Subbing!!! Can't wait to see the baby! She's a beauty! ! Daddy is handsome!! Can't go wrong!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, if she were bred on her 9 day heat from last years baby, we would be at day 329 today. Shes starting to get the "V" and her udders are filling up. Getting the jello butt too.... thinking it will be soon. Will get new pictures in the morning.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Pics from today


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

What a pretty pair! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## dlpark2 (Mar 6, 2013)

I love spring babies..I am just ohhhing and ahhhhing over all these precious foals... I wish I could breed my mare!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes and compliments! Anyone wanna start guessing dates, sex, and color? Im sooo anxious. Its 27 degrees here tonight so I don't mind if she takes another week or better just so it at least feels a little more like spring. Idk why but Ive been calling baby a "he" for the last 2 months! Her previous 4 foals have been fillys and a little color history for those just joining... Shes bred to a palomino, same as last year, and she had a sorrel filly... previous 3 years was bred to a grulla and had a black, grulla, grulla... all fillys.... her sire was a grulla and her full sister was also a grulla... gene mustve skipped her.... IDK a lot about genetics, except what everyones told me here, and Im crossing my fingers for a palomino.... at first I was set on a stud colt, but Im starting to not mind either way.... if it were a colt, isn't there a "wives tale" that it would come 7 days earlier than a filly??? I heard that somewhere I think.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like it may storm here on Friday and even more likely Saturday... warmer temps though.... favorable weather for having babies!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Shes kept a full bag all day. Vulva is loose, opens a little when she walks, and her bag is HARD... she doesn't want me checking milk ANYMORE, and nipples are full too.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Subbing!!!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She let me check her milk... still watery. Got storms coming friday Saturday Sunday Monday... maybe she will give it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

sssmith said:


> She let me check her milk... still watery. Got storms coming friday Saturday Sunday Monday... maybe she will give it up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sunday = Easter
Monday = April Fools

I am thinking Monday while you take a nap, shower, go get something to eat, etc :lol:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

subbubbing...how on earth do you get a shine like that on that palomino!!! Come on now, need your secret...both beautiful...good luck!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you! But I cant take the credit for Guy. He belongs to Cassies previous owners, but from what I gathered they don't have them on anything special... just pasture!!! I even asked all the details about how they fed Cassie throughout her pregnancy and they said nothing special, and limited grain. I have her on mare and foal feed now, and mix in about a cup of calf manna for all of my horses... its like a little treat for them.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok... yellow sticky sweet milk today... and it just started raining... any guesses on a date and time?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I checked her milk at 5:00pm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Sunday morning before 7 am. Good luck and happy foaling.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you! Her tail head is sunk in a lot more than yesterday... just playing the waiting game now.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She is in the shed obsessively rubbing her rear on the walls...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

SWEET!!!! She sounds close!!!  Happy foaling!!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Come on Easter baby!!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Subbing! Hoping she goes soon! Mama and Daddy are both stunning!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you!!! 
We had a good little storm last night... hail and high winds... still no baby. Id rather the little stinker be born in fair weather anyway so cassie isn't nervous and I can really get in there and imprint the little love. And if he were ready to come out last night would've been the night for it, so im chalking it up to him preferring to be a rolly Polly when he makes his debut ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

And he's trying to knock that red off and fade it yellow ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

almost 80and degrees here today... cold front and storms moving in the next 3 days ... cassie is super grouchy and holding her tail up alot. Still no waxy nipples but they have a little white dust, like sugar sprinkles all on them. I get up every morning expecting to see some extra legs. If I quit looking and expecting she will pop I know, but I can't force myself to quit ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok. Here comes new pics... Would love opinions on how far off she has!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

How do I get the pics to upload from iPhone???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

If its not possible I will have to wait til I get back home and do it from the computer... Sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't know if it will work from an iPhone. But my android, I click full site. Then click post reply. Not quick but post full. Then attach, just like on the computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*Maybe this worked...*

6 pictures.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Today is actually her due date if she were bred on her 9 day heat from her last foal.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I cant see the pictures... can anyone see them?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I cant see pics


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I see them!! Holy crap if she doesnt foal soon I dont know what a ready mare looks like....


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

That's what I was thinking....


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, I didn't think it was possible, but her tail head is ALOT more sunken in today and her bag is even FULLER. Shes started pacing the fence line, biting her sides and swatting the heck out of her tail just in the last 10 minutes... If she doesn't foal tonight I am convinced her bag and belly will bust... oh, and her butt will completely slide off....


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL! WOW...it certainly sounds like tonight...but if she's been facetiming with Annie, Sizzle and Sunshine...it could be a trick!!! These mares are driving us crazy!!!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well she's laid down and got back up twice now... But she did that last night too... Only difference between last night and tonight is her bag and butt... Oh, and her lady parts are gaping and a little oozy looking. If she doesn't push it out it might just fall out her rear is drooping so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

YAY! Come on baby!! We have to have one tonight!! I must get my new foal a day fix!! And mine aint giving it up!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

In the pics u can see she still has flanks... Just a little... But today they've been almost bulging out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pics from today*

She's driving me crazy! Tell me what you think... Doesn't she look like she could lay down and foal any minute??? Or am I just loopy from foal watching???


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*Booby shot*

Bag from today


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*Body*

Body pic


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

anniegirl said:


> LOL! WOW...it certainly sounds like tonight...but if she's been facetiming with Annie, Sizzle and Sunshine...it could be a trick!!! These mares are driving us crazy!!!!


 
She's definitely been facetiming with the other three!!! :lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

sssmith .. whereabouts are you in TX... I love the look of her pasture.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL...told ya!!!!!!!! Awe..hopefully it will be tonight...I cant believe how ready she looks!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I am an hour north of Dallas, about 10 minutes from the Oklahoma border. And Thank you! We have really been struggling with this drought for the last 3 years. Everything looks green right now, but in a few months it will be ALL sand... unless of course we get a miracle and get LOTS and LOTS of rain!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

anniegirl said:


> LOL...told ya!!!!!!!! Awe..hopefully it will be tonight...I cant believe how ready she looks!!


Me either! I will get some better shots this afternoon of her rear... the very tips of her teats have a little bit of a wet film, but it may be nothing. I will try to get a good shot of that too. Im going to go stark raving mad from lack of sleep if she doesn't drop this baby soon!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

sssmith said:


> I am an hour north of Dallas, about 10 minutes from the Oklahoma border. And Thank you! We have really been struggling with this drought for the last 3 years. Everything looks green right now, but in a few months it will be ALL sand... unless of course we get a miracle and get LOTS and LOTS of rain!


At least you don't have these nasty pine trees! We can't grow grass.. lol


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

texasgal said:


> At least you don't have these nasty pine trees! We can't grow grass.. lol


The trees in the pictures are actually pear trees. We live in a huge pear orchard, and they are pretty right now, but after the pears have made and they begin falling they cover the ground and grazing in this pasture has to be kept to a minimal, and the BEES are horrible!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*Tail*

Today's pics cont...


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*Bag*

Close of bag


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*More pics*

Sorry for several posts... Only way iPhone will do it.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*And one more*

Last pic


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy huge udders batman! I don't think it's possible for those to get any bigger. Hopefully she lets this foal go soon!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She's been out here ROLLiNG for ten minutes!!! I can't believe she can get her fat butt all the way over still!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Cassie is abnormally quiet and still tonight. She shares her pasture with one other mare and she is staying off by herself and not munching on her hay at all... She doesn't seem uncomfortable, just quiet and reclusive... She's usually feeding her face 24/7 though. She's been standing alone for a good 2 hours. Maybe since she's an old pro she knows its coming and isn't making a fuss about it... Or maybe I'm wishful thinking again 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She's laying down... She keeps laying flat and then sitting back up and rocking and laying back down again and grunting.... Maybe this is it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe! Come on momma!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Lol... I was just posting on your thread... We have a lot of maybes 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, she was tricking me again. It's supposed to start storming here tonight and there's a chance for hail, high winds and tornados... Into tomorrow morning, followed by a cold front that's gonna make it 38 degrees tomorrow night!!! Now I'm hoping she waits until Thursday night when it starts to warm back up!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, the inside of her lady parts are bright red and she has little white plugs on her nipples... Great. The one day I want her to wait she's gonna try to foal


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Of course!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Sound very promising!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok. I'm gonna upload pics from today... But I'm 99% sure she's gonna foal tonight. Her anus keeps sinking way in and then she will start swatting her tail and kicking her belly and it polks way out... Pics coming
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Come on baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lady parts*

Lady parts


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lp2*

Ladyparts2


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Come on baby we want to see you already!!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Omg! I give up. She still has wax today but even when I get near her back end to look she acts like she's going to kick me!!! Not like her AT ALL... My mom said maybe because it got so cold she is holding it in and it's causing her discomfort. Rain should clear up by 5 today and tomorrow back in the 60's , so we will see
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's hoping for an easy (and soon!) foaling!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you! These mares are really making us work for it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I consider myself bloody lucky that Freya foaled one day after her due date and it was just before dark  all these mares on here seem to be crossing their legs! Lol


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

So if Cassie were bred on her 9 day heat (she was in the pasture with the stud this whole time until a few months ago) , then today she would be on day 345.... Is there any way he didn't breed her until her next heat cycle following her 9 day heat? That would put her due date another month out, correct? I am just contemplating every scenario now... It looks to me from her pics that she's ready to go NOW... But she's being pretty tricky about it....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Btw... Her nipples are completely full now and she has wax plugs, and I just don't see how her vulva or rear could get ANY more relaxed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

345 isn't long, really. She's coming along like she could go anytime.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Good! Another month of this and I would lose my mind!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

lol .. i don't think you have another month..


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I would say, just based on udder size, that you do not have another month to go. A few more days would be my guess...


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Lol... Yeah, I will try to get some more udder pics today ... They're even bigger! I know she HAS to be uncomfortable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, she wouldn't go for new pics but I do have some pics to share. This is my sweet girl, and also Cassie's pasture mate, Dutchess. I got her in February. I will post pics of her that were in the ad when I decided to go take a look at her.




















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

And this is what she looked like when I got there to look at her... 

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh no! She looks so awful! I'm glad you took her in to care for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I couldn't leave her there... I tried to negotiate her price and they wouldn't budge. She's like a big puppy dog, sweet as pie and was begging me with her eyes not to walk away... She was so weak I had to lift her into the trailer. It was night when I got home and I had the vet come out the next morning ... Anyway, long story short, kinda, she was infested with strongyles, we fought that for over a month and FINALLY she is free and clear and gaining weight!! Getting sassy too, but still super sweet... Here's a few pics of a couple weeks ago! She's looking even better lately, finally starting to shed that wormy hair! 

























Her registered name is dungood n fancy ... She's reining bred ... And she's just a baby. She won't be 2 til end of may. Anyway, I just wanted to share her too... She was feeling left out 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

That poor baby, she's looking good now you've done a great job in the short time you've had her.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you. She is a sweet girl. If nothing else I went to see her based on her description, and it was right on the money. She is very smart and she's not the prettiest thing right now, but she will grow into herself. The morning before the vet came out (the day after I brought her home ) I went ahead and gave her a bath because she was covered in mud and urine and feces... I think she had laid down and given up just right before I got there... She got down once right before her bath and then once again right before the vet arrived.... I pulled and my husband pushed and both times it was a struggle to get her back to her feet... She just didn't WANT to. My husband said, baby, just leave her alone and if she wants to give up then let her. She's suffering..... And I said oh no she's not!!! We aren't giving up today!!! So after the vet gave her a couple of shots she started feeling better and I got her up and brushed her out and we had a heart to heart about how life was gonna be from now on... And we've just improved every day since! When she got here she could barely walk.... Now she runs and bucks and plays. She is great. A real joy to have around. When I bathe her my English mastiff stands straight under her belly and bites at the water coming out of the hose... Dutchess just looks at her like "this pony sized dog is crazy" . 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I think she's part Holstein cow...









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Holy milk spouts, batman!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

:shock:


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Here she is today in all her glory.

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Her belly doesn't look as big to me from the side view , but from the back it looks HUGE! Idk if she will be one to "V" or not, but if it does that belly could drag the ground from the looks of the back view 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Baby won't have a problem finding those! lol


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She's off her feed and hay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

oooooo how exciting!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Come on girl!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Wahoo! Let's get this party started!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Let's go momma!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Whats up??? Do you have a baby? Don't keep us guessing!! lol


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

No... Sorry had a meeting this morning... No baby yet, but she is dripping milk down her legs... Not a lot to where I'm worried... But some
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh boy!! I bet she foals tonight! Keep us posted


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Good lord, I hope so. Or during the day would even be better because I'm exhausted
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

subbing


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, all I can say is she is ready. She is completely relaxed in her hind quarters and vulva, and her bag is full and teats and are staying full all day, and she's dripping milk slowly. Now it's just when she lays down and starts pushing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

We're taking the kids to the zoo today and won't be back til this evening, so she will have plenty of privacy if that's what she's waiting on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, I didn't want to jinx myself but Cassie was off in a corner swatting her tail and biting her sides and kicking at her belly and everything was peaceful and quiet... So I just knew this was it.... Then some IDIOT pulled halfway down our driveway.... Which our place dead ends at a county road but there are VERY OBVIOUS signs about half a mile up that say NO TRESPASSING... And now she is completely still... I HATE PEOPLE!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Hopefully she'll start up again.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She's at the round bale now, but I'm gonna keep an eye on her... Should be any day now...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She's foaling now!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh yay!!!!! Hope all goes well!!!! Pics asap!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I can't tell for sure if its palomino or sorrel.... Very very light if its sorrel, but its out and I'm letting nature take its course... She's licking it off right now... It's a skittish little thing. I had to break the bag because it was breathing in fluid but then I let her be after I cleaned its mouth and nose. I see a star strip and white nose so far... And all legs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*My new baby*

Baby....


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

how cute! congrats!!! colt or filly? Do you know yet?


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

No I don't know yet. Still sitting on the ground watching the little stinker try to get to its feet...


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Yay!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*Palomino baby!*

It's a palomino! And I think it's a filly. But can't guarantee that


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She's still trying to get it to nurse. Should I intervene?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

sssmith said:


> She's still trying to get it to nurse. Should I intervene?


Give the baby time to find it.. it's nerve-wracking, but they usually get it on their own..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Holy legs, Batman!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

YAY!!!!! Congrats! She's a cutie! :smile:


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well she's definitely got the suction thing down, Cassie's bag is super full and she is working really hard trying to get her to nurse. She may have actually sucked for a second or two... But not more. I'm gonna go in and shower. I have placenta juices all over my hands, arms and feet.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Yay! Cogratulations on your baby, so happy to see one of these stubborn mares foal  beautiful baby.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! Looking forward to more pictures in the daylight 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm ecstatic!!!! So proud of Cassie! The baby keeps trying to follow me when I walk away from them and its upsetting momma. So, I'm gonna go in for tonight and let mom and baby bond. I've rubbed all over her body until she closed her eyes and started dozing off... So that is enough imprinting for tonight. Mommas getting jealous 😊


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Ooops... Edit those she's!!!! It's a colt! He already pooped a little of the black poo.... That means he's nursed a little doesn't it?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats! Awwwww!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I was right for once!!!!! I guessed a palomino colt in the poll. Lol. I usually suck at these things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*Here he is!!*

Winchester


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww Congrats!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

texasgal said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww Congrats!


Thank u!!! And thanks for the goodies!!! 

He is such a little sweetheart!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He's just beautiful .. can't wait to see standin' up pics!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad eveything went smoothly.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats, he's a cutie.


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats!!! He is gorgeous!!! I love Palominos


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats. What a pretty boy.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anyone know what's up with his hooves??? They are all 4 white but he has no white on his legs... And around his eyes is very pink... Like albino looking almost... And he is a very light color and pink skin. Is this standard for a palomino?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Totally normal. His skin will start to darken up in a few days.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Ohhh yay!!! He's adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Isn't it an appy characteristic to have white hooves on non-marked legs? does this happen elsewhere?

edit: I was thinking stripped hooves. lol ignore my comment.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

what a gorgeous baby!!!! He is huge!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you!!! He is a big boy once he got all unfolded ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

What a big, beautiful boy...that one is definitely a looker! It may be the camera angle but I think I see short socks on his feet which would account for the white hooves.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

sssmith said:


> . I have placenta juices all over my hands, arms and feet.


Now, that's not something you hear in polite conversation every day! lol

Congrats! Can't wait for mine. Another 5 wks!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> What a big, beautiful boy...that one is definitely a looker! It may be the camera angle but I think I see short socks on his feet which would account for the white hooves.


It does look that way in the last few pics... But in the first 2 I don't see them... And i don't see any white when I'm close to him... But I can't tell for sure ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank u!!!! He is a doll... Momma is still giving him the warning nickers when I come in contact and he takes off on the other side of her. He will sniff me a bit and I've been petting his rear, which he sometimes runs from and sometimes not... But I'm sure in the next couple of days she will be begging me to entertain him for a minute or two ... He's not near as inquisitive as my filly was and he stays tucked way under her skirt tails... He's a mommas boy for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He is just beautiful!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweeeee congrats!!! He is just stunning!!!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm at a loss.. He is BAD!! Ok, well he's not bad, I know he's just a baby... But my filly NEVER behaved this way. He jumps out of his skin every time I try to rub him... And he tries to BITE and paw and kick everytime I try to mess with him... He even kicks his mother and she doesn't discipline him at all. What do I do??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh wow...have you had a halter on him yet? its so difficult at this age...does mamma still warn him to stay away from you? I would just keep forcing your hand in a firm but not mean way...he needs to get used to the contact or its just going to get worse. I go out several times a day..but for very short spirts...like ten to fifteen minutes at a time...and while im picking the stall he usually comes to me...then I stroke him everywhere I can..down his legs, his neck , face and ears etc...he is only two and a half days old mind you...so he may change..but for now he is really curious...it probably helps that Annie could care a less what I do with him and has been like that from day 1....but when the vet came for his needles...that was a different story...lol hopefully it will get better...just don't give up...if anything...increase the amount of time you go out...again, in short intervals...I find Soda is tired after ten mins...hops around like he won the lottery...then drops like a brick and goes to sleep!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I have been going out and spending time with him 3 times a day for about 10 minutes at a time. Cassie is not warning Him anymore and he's still a stinker... I haven't tried the halter yet, he's just not ready for it.... He would kick and paw for sure... The issue is that he's so big already... He cow kicks those long legs like a full grown horse... Almost kicked my head the other day!!! He kicks high and hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

And I can't hold contact long enough to get a halter on him yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh dear..is there someone that could help you? he needs to be reeled in...now....or you are never going to get a halter on him...is he starting to nibble on feed? that may help if he is...start trying to coax him with it to get him used to the idea that you are a positive....at least mamma is not trying to keep you from him...and he is still young...you can get a grip on it now...before its too late...do you ever do ground work with cassie? I know prob not lately..she just had a baby...but I would start working lightly with her...leading..lunging..the whole bit..he will follow and get used to the work you are doing as well...evening grooming and picking her feet...already at 2 and half days, when Im grooming Annie...Soda has to try and sniff and chew the brushes...then lets me brush his neck and back...I hope this helps a little...keep us posted...in the meantime..Ill try and come up with some other suggestions...oh...toys? toys help distract them as well...


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

He is starting to nibble feed, and I have been using this as a persuasion tool... But he still wants to bite and turn his butt to me and paw... He is mostly playing I'm thinking, it's like when he enjoys something it's like a child that's had too much sugar... He gets over stimulated or something. My sister will be here in the morning and she is going to help me try to get a halter on him. Thank you so much for the advice, and keep it coming , it's greatly appreciated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

That's great that he is starting to nibble on feed!! and Im glad your sister is coming to give you a hand...it certainly can be trying with just one set of hands! Keep us posted!! and pics....more pics!!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Anybody know why Winchester would have the scours?? He's definitely not weak and he's nursing fine. He got them on day 9, they cleared up on day 12 and now they're back again... I will post new pics of him in a few also!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you have someone who will help you clean him off? If you leave that on him it could cause sores, which wont be any fun for the little guy


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes. I just got finished cleaning him... But is this common? None of my other babies had scours after the first 2 weeks or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

A helpful link:

Foal Heat Diarrhea - AAEP


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

He is really good looking  just needs a bath haha gonna be a big boy!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

EquineBovine said:


> He is really good looking  just needs a bath haha gonna be a big boy!


Thank you! He is full of himself for sure! 

The scours have cleared up since I cleaned him up and he's back to himself... Sassy and handsome as ever 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

So what is everyone's advice on a biting foal? I don't want to cause him to be head shy at all, so I've been consistently pushing his face away, but he is very persistent...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

And I tell him no firmly... He is not being mean but he is trying to show me he is the boss about it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

sssmith said:


> So what is everyone's advice on a biting foal? I don't want to cause him to be head shy at all, so I've been consistently pushing his face away, but he is very persistent...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It doesn't take much to teach manners to a foal. A quick flick the moment he attempts to bite will teach him that it isn't allowed and also isn't a game. If he is only scolded in the moment of misbehaving (he knows what he did to get a negative reaction), he will not become head shy. Reinforce positive behavior and scold negative behavior, then he will try harder to get more positive rewards for good manners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I find that quick flicks work well also, as soon as he does it...Soda usually gives up and moves on to something else after a few times...lol


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

He is learning quickly. He did a little leading on the halter today when we moved from the paddock to the pasture... But a little dragging too... The first time I moved them he got distracted and ran straight to my studs pasture and started whinnying and talking to him, which my stud totally ignored, but just so no accidents happen he has to stay on a lead when moving from one place to another... He wakes up in a new world everyday and has to be reprimanded again for the biting, but by the end of our little 10 minute sessions he gets it. I love love love him and am starting to envision big plans for his future ;-) he has lot of energy and even though he is a little stinker sometimes I feel like the strong personality is a positive thing for him because he is a quick learner too. Very excited about his future and about teaching him new things ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

It's definitely a positive thing The best part is that you are teaching him from the start...so nice to have a fresh canvas...Soda already lets me bathe and groom him, picks up his feet etc...he is learning quickly that these things are just part of every day life


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

More photos!!!!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I wasn't aware their testicles could drop this early... Now I know. He's coming along beautifully.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

What a BIG and beautiful boy! I am in love with him


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank u so much!! I am quite impressed and in love with him myself 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Phwooorrr!! He is yummy!!


----------



## atthe4th (Nov 5, 2012)

He is GORGEOUS


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

no if I can get this video link thing right.....


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

And Thank you everyone for all of your kind words! He really is a special little guy and we enjoy him a lot, he is very smart and loves new things, gave him a jolly ball and withun seconds he had it inhis mouth throwing it around.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

He is beautiful. Put together well also. He has great shoulders!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Love your video. Your little guy is beautiful, he is 2 weeks older than my colt, don't you just love their personalities!? They are so fun and funny at this age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Falcor74 said:


> He is beautiful. Put together well also. He has great shoulders!


Thank you! 

Mslady: Their personalities are so awesome around this age! I could sit and watch him for hours if I could. And thank u!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

